# Sad Day



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I new the day would come when my best apprentice would be moving on. She came to me 4 yrs. ago, right out of culinary school.
The decision was as hard for her to make as it was for us to hear. I have such a hole in my heart. It's like losing a family member.We are all so close.
She has an opportunity to get a feel for the restaurant side of pastries and desserts. I'm 100 percent supportive and I know she will be sucessful. She had a great teacher I respect her decision, she was grooming for ownership of the bakery. I knew in my heart she would have to sew the wild food passion oats before making a committment like that.
Sorry, had to air this somewhere. This is the reason I've not been as active lately. As I grow old in this d--m business the hurdles just seem to be higher to get over.
pan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Oh, that's the sweetie you brought to Oklahoma? that's too bad, but good for her. Good thing is, she'll always remember you-- her first mentor.:chef:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I understand. the bird leaves the nest. 
virtual hugs.
it's hard to loose talent but the pride you must have for a job well done!!!!
:chef:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Why, you selfish son of a gun!  You're just upset because now you'll have to find another young person to train, mold, teach, impart your wisdom to, and turn from a starry-eyed youngster into a let-me-at-that-problem professional. Which is just what you did with the lady who's moving on.

You may have lost a student, but you've gained a colleague. And who knows? Maybe when you're ready to retire, she'll be ready to take care of you, so to speak.


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

Dear Panini,

that is the culture of our trade, wherein a young man and today also women have the right to move. That in old Europe was called, dass Gesellen Leben, just after the apprentice time, they moved out. Well i believe she learned from you - now have pride, that she could learn from you and go on and carry your message of quality. Just read the story i wrote about Careme and Escoffier, well they did just that, to moved on. 

regards


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

Dear Panini,

that is the culture of our trade, wherein a young man and today also women have the right to move. That in old Europe was called, dass Gesellen Leben, just after the apprentice time, they moved out. Well i believe she learned from you - now have pride, that she could learn from you and go on and carry your message of quality. Just read the story i wrote about Careme and Escoffier, well they did just that, to moved on. 

regards


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I appreciate all the posts and you are all right.
The unit here is so close knit, the door never closes. She has given us 30 days notice. She is still going to be in town and will help us out when we need it.
My wife and I are waffleing now as to hire another apprentice or just go on as is and list the bakery in a few years. My Pastry Chef is able to train someone in what we do, but cannot offer a full rounded apprenticeship without me. At my age, healing from 2 rotator cuff tears and all the aches and pains, I just don't think I have it in me. I usually committ to 6-8 months right along side the apprentice.
Momo: Yes, the cutie in Okla. So I guess she won't be coming up to see you.
Thanks all for listening, just had to tell somebody.
p


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Pan I know its hard.Heck if I were closer I would help you out too. Good Luck man....

Regards Cakerookie


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Likewise, if you weren't in Texass I would be there in a heartbeat:chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

That means alot guys. I would take ya.
I'm sure we'll hire. maybe we'll bring in someone for the front who could work their way into the back a little. The kitchen was ready for a move anyway.The fill in is nothing, I actually love to go in the shop and work. Funny though, we just filled in some corperate minutes last month stating that I would spend most of my time nextdoor in the office.
Texass? Well, I just climbed out of the pool to bring in the chicken. 90-100 deg.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Agreed on the 'wish I were in that neighborhood' feelings going around! And I am in the job market right now and everything! :bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

68-70ºF gloriously sunny, the flowers are starting to bloom and I went to the chinese carryout for dinner with my window open!:crazy:  
By the way, whassa matter? Your chicken can't walk on it's own?:lol:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ey, my chicken doesn't walk, it rides!
speaking of which, does everyone pay $6-7 per pound for free range, or am I taking a hickey for being in a steak state?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Nah, with the price of gas going up, everything else is following suit. Heck hurricane season hasn't even got here yet and they are already driving the price sky high! If gas keeps going up Pan that free range may end up $12 to $14 a pound before its over. I have an old saying that comes from an old Johnny Paycheck song, "wanna see Dracula in a grey flannel suit just look up" up meaning Washington DC that is...


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Be proud, she's a true Jedi now.  Good job Pan!


----------



## villagecakelady (May 28, 2005)

Isn't that the best part, knowing you have created a legacy that will carry your name on their heart forever!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Yea, but it just hasn't been the same. I think I am realizing that she was probably the last person that I'll be passing the torch to.


----------



## prochefjim1 (May 16, 2006)

Panini, you never know what is down the road....by the time you retire, she might come back and buy you out!...As for the $6-7 free range chicken issue....New England prices are running about $3.00 for statlers...your market place & volume have a lot to do with your purchase price...but still yours are out there....


----------

